# What are you in awe of?



## Nacian (Oct 2, 2011)

I am in awe of artists who can either draw paint or sketch!


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 2, 2011)

Me too.  I think you meant "in AWE of"... AWE, not AURA.

I'm especially in awe of people who can draw good cartoons and/or caricatures.  It's truly a gift to emphasize the essence of a person with just a few lines.  I can draw well, but I don't have that special gift of "seeing" the core of the subject.  Almost like mind reading to me. 

I'm in awe of those who play the piano without looking at music!


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm in awe of anyone who can anything better than me, it's just awful !

I play alittle piano and i agree with the above about playing the piano or guitar by ear or playing a piece from memory these people make me sick. LOL I spent seven years learning to read music and i,m till rubbish, but i do love music and i do love to watch any great performer of any kind who has talent in any area of the arts.


----------



## beanlord56 (Oct 2, 2011)

Artists who can shade their art. Whenever I try shading, I just end up making an already bad picture a thousand times worse.

Any guy who can actually get into a relationship with the woman he loves and keep it going for years.

The people who have the patience to play through Dragon Age: Origins six times, one run for each origin. I've only done human noble, clocked in nearly forty hours, and can't bear to do it again for any of the other origins, although I did get a start on dwarf noble. And I haven't even done any of the downloadable content, much less the expansion.

And singers and screamers. Everyone is better than me at both, but I'm better than myself at screaming than singing.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 3, 2011)

how do you mean by screamers beanlord56?


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 3, 2011)

I had a girlfriend once who was a screamer. When we *********, the whole street knew.

Back on topic, anyone who is stylish, urbane and refined.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 3, 2011)

Haha..have you come across one/many yet OX?:lemo:


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm in awe of elderly Australians who have a great story to tell about their time, they served, in the second world war.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 3, 2011)

Great stuff MaggieMoo.
Do you record what they tell by any chance?


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 3, 2011)

Only in my mind.  I would feel like a traitor if I let them go.  I thought of writing them out and giving it back to them, with all their feelings included.  Though I don't want to leave them in awe of me.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 3, 2011)

MaggieMoo said:


> Only in my mind.  I would feel like a traitor if I let them go.  I thought of writing them out and giving it back to them, with all their feelings included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not??


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 3, 2011)

Nacian said:


> Why not??



Ha ha you are so cute.  Maybe.  I might ask them if they would like to see their story on paper.  
One never knows.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 3, 2011)

MaggieMoo said:


> Ha ha you are so cute.  Maybe.  I might ask them if they would like to see their story on paper.
> One never knows.



Haha..that sounds just like a brilliant idea:cocksure:


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 3, 2011)

Nacian said:


> Haha..that sounds just like a brilliant idea:cocksure:



Oh, I've been meaning to ask you.  Who is the pic in your avatar?


----------



## Nacian (Oct 3, 2011)

MaggieMoo said:


> Oh, I've been meaning to ask you.  Who is the pic in your avatar?


That is Joey Arias a Newyorkee performance artist.

Joey Arias - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 3, 2011)

Nacian said:


> That is Joey Arias a Newyorkee performance artist.
> 
> Joey Arias - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ok.  I shall check her out.


----------



## garza (Oct 3, 2011)

Nacian - Not all of us who can draw and paint are artists. We like making pictures of the world, that's all.

beanlord56 - Learn to use charcoal powder. It's a bit tricky at first, but once you get the hang of it you can do fine shading. Charcoal pencils are the perfect tools for sketching, then use the powder for shading. 

I'm in awe of all artists because I don't understand what art is or how a picture becomes 'art'.


----------



## Cran (Oct 3, 2011)

People who save lives.


----------



## Offeiriad (Oct 3, 2011)

I am in awe of people who become teachers and get treated like little piles of poo for pennies a day. It galls me that we put a higher price on entertainment than we do education.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 3, 2011)

MaggieMoo said:


> I'm in awe of elderly Australians who have a great story to tell about their time, they served, in the second world war.



Dunno if it's great, but I've just posted a story about an elderly Australian's experiences in the Second World War. I'm not supposed to cross-post, that is, use a link here, but you can find it in the Fiction forum under the title Friendly Fire.


----------



## beanlord56 (Oct 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Nacian*
> _how do you mean by screamers beanlord56?_



Hard vocalists. To be more specific, any one who can do the his, raspy screams and "pig squeals" most commonly associated with black metal, and the generic "fry" vocals that every metal subgenre uses. I can already do the "death growl" associated with death metal. While there are health concerns involving screams, there is a way to scream and lessen the damage, something I've learned: drink lots of water and scream from the diaphragm.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 3, 2011)

Nature (specially sunsets in the open desert or near the sea), and beautiful art and literature. Has the power to move hearts.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 3, 2011)

beanlord56 said:


> Hard vocalists. To be more specific, any one who can do the his, raspy screams and "pig squeals" most commonly associated with black metal, and the generic "fry" vocals that every metal subgenre uses. I can already do the "death growl" associated with death metal. While there are health concerns involving screams, there is a way to scream and lessen the damage, something I've learned: drink lots of water and scream from the diaphragm.



I see...I would have thought that would be easily learned.
anyone can scream surely..haha.


----------



## beanlord56 (Oct 3, 2011)

True, but it's the different styles and the ability to scream without damaging yourself too much that's the trick.


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm in awe of many actors. Stage actors, that is. I recently went to see a play where one of the actors was apparently a TV star, and I had heard he was terrible in that show. On stage, he was perfect and damn near flawless.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2011)

Single parents.


----------



## Eluixa (Oct 3, 2011)

I am in awe of people that can make others laugh, and musicians, and geeks.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 5, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Dunno if it's great, but I've just posted a story about an elderly Australian's experiences in the Second World War. I'm not supposed to cross-post, that is, use a link here, but you can find it in the Fiction forum under the title Friendly Fire.



OH thanks I shall check it out.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm in awe of MaggieMoo and those far out crazy sunglass's, i feel an attraction building deep within me. 

I think it's that inoccent look and those horns!!


----------



## JosephB (Oct 5, 2011)

Cran said:


> People who save lives.



Me too -- and specifically, I'm in awe of surgeons. Too bad so many of them act as though you should be in awe of them.


----------



## Cat Laurelle (Oct 6, 2011)

My x Boyfriend! I call him Mr. Big like from the show Sex and the City.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 6, 2011)

The many people standing a train platform at 6'ish in the morning (waiting patiently) just to get to work by 9am.  (How dedicated they are?)


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 7, 2011)

I,m in awe of folk who can write book after book after book when i struggle to write one !!


----------



## Nacian (Oct 7, 2011)

haha...don't worry too much Bluesman..it is not quantity it is quality that matters..:adoration:


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in awe of receiving my first like, from a lovely lady.  
Thank you Nacian


----------



## Gofa (Dec 30, 2015)

A complex truth put simply in 25 words or less


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 13, 2016)

1. People who can play more than one instrument.
2. Polyglots 
3. People who are smart and into the sciences. 
4. People who can draw and paint.
5. People who can write, using simple words used in a deep, touching and effective way. I prefer people who use a lot of figures of speech than those who use pompous and highfalutin words only Webster knows. 
6. People who has read the bible from cover to cover and can sit with me and discuss it for hours.
7. What people can do when they're in love.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (May 19, 2018)

3-D computer graphics designers.

I got involved with second life. I look at the things people have created for it and other 3-D worlds and can only wish i could do that same thing.
I have a vision of doing this for the places (buildings, homes, etc) in my novels.


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 21, 2018)

Deluded people who post bad spelling, bad grammar, incomprehensible sentences and scenarios, yet still claim that they are writers...


----------



## escorial (May 21, 2018)

olly...


----------



## bangers (May 29, 2018)

I am in awe of people who can do anything they set their mind to and are not lazy.


----------



## escorial (May 29, 2018)

Keith Richards and I'm of to see him next Tuesday....


----------



## Seg (May 31, 2018)

My younger self, who could stay up until four in the morning, get five hours of sleep, and go about their day just fine after waking up.

Also my mother, for putting up with my younger self staying up until four in the morning, among many, many other things.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jun 6, 2018)

Gravity. The structure of a cell. The human body. Jellyfish. Most everything that God has made. God himself, too.


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 8, 2018)

_*All Is Movement And Constant Changes

*__*How Great Thou Art!*_

_*





*_
​The creative processes are constantly at   work. Life at all times is evolving, moving forwards and upwards in  vast  spirals onto ever higher evolutionary levels and we are carried  along  with this onto ever more uplifting and beautiful experiences.  Nothing in  the whole of Creation ever stands still, not even for the  briefest  moment. The Sun in the sky above us reflects this down to us  on the  Earth. It too never stops moving in its orbit. The same is true  for all  parts of God’s Creation where everything is wheels within  wheels, and  cycles within cycles. Everything is movement and all things  and  conditions are constantly changing. Astrology reflects this.

Some of the components of the planets of our solar system are sometimes   turning at different speeds. Good examples of this are the Sun and   Jupiter. Not all their latitudes are turning at the same rate – some are   dragged along behind, some may overlap. Our Sun spins round its own   axis and one of its full turns takes about twenty-five to twenty-seven   days, the duration is variable. Our Sun is part of the Milky Way, our   galaxy. This too is moving. We orbit the hub of the Milky Way and one of   its circuits takes about two hundred and twenty million years. Our   solar system is presently moving towards the galaxy cluster Virgo, at   the breathtaking speed of one million miles per hour! It needs bearing   in mind that all scientific information about space and planetary   matters also are constantly revised and updated, as our scientist gain   more understanding. 

Just imagine! Our galaxy is but one of two hundred thousand million   galaxies. Most of them consist of at least one hundred thousand million   stars or more and our Sun is but one of them. There are we, in a  distant  corner of the immensity of the Universe, safe and sound on our  small  planet, the beautiful treasure and jewel Earth. Guided and  protected by  our Great Father/Mother, their only born Son, the  Universal Christ and  the Angels. Cared for and nurtured by Mother Earth  and her Angels and  warmed and loved by Father Sun. Mother Earth and  Father Sun are physical  and spiritual manifestations of the Great  Father/Mother, the Creator,  designer and architect of all life.  Standing in front of all that, which  human soul does not want to go  down on its knees and exclaim:
O Lord, my God, when I in awesome wonder
Consider all the worlds Thy hands have made,
I see the stars; I hear the mighty thunder,
Thy power throughout the Universe displayed.
Then sings my soul, my Saviour, God to Thee:
‘How great Thou art!  How great Thou art!’

​When I see how You hold millions and   millions and millions of worlds safely in Your loving hands, there grows   within me a new perception of how great you really are, so much  greater  than anyone of us could ever have dreamed! Realising Your  infinite and  unconditional love is for each one of us, no matter how  small and  insignificant our present existence may appear to us, our  world and all  worlds, my heart flows over and my soul cannot help  singing to You, my  Saviour God: ‘How great You are. how wonderful and  magnificent!’

_‘I will praise Thee, because of the wonders which Thou hast done. Marvellous are Thy works and that my soul knows right well.’ _Psalm 139:14

White Eagle Calendar September 2012:_   ‘Look always for the spirit behind or within the form. Realise it in  the  air you breathe and the water you drink and bathe in. See it in the   sky, in the winds and the air. See it in the fire – see the little  fire  spirits. Sense it in the beauty of the plants, flowers and fruits.  This  creates harmony in yourselves and beauty in your lives, for you  will  have realms revealed to you that you did not know or dream of  before.’
_
Incidentally, the fact that our solar   system is presently moving towards the galaxy cluster Virgo seems to me   of particular interest for our world and the healing work we are all   involved in. At the beginning of the Age of Aquarius and  bearing in   mind that Virgo is the teaching and healing sign of the zodiac, our   whole world is currently taking part in a learning and healing   experience of truly Cosmic proportions. All the help in the Universe is   waiting to be called upon by us for each doing their own share of   bringing our new and peaceful world into being.  God and the Angels will   safely guide and protect us and our world through any inner and outer   cleansing and healing process that may be required. Praise and thanks  be  to them that the time for this has come, at long last. And as ever,   astrology provides us with an instrument for a better understanding of   what is happening to us and our world.

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
 * * *​ 


​


----------



## DeClarke (Jun 9, 2018)

Unbridled unapologetic femininity. It is amazing what this simple energy has inspired throughout history and when you are in the presence of it... my goodness. Just wonderful.


----------



## Winston (Jun 10, 2018)

People who can forgive, fully and with no recompense.  
I will probably never be that strong.  But it something to aspire to.


----------

